# Bloody Bathtub



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...-bathtub-full-blood-without-staining-tub.html


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

There are a couple of threads in the past asking the same question, and with ideas from those, I have found a product that is specifically made for changing bath water to a colour, and states on the packaging it doesnt stain! I havent tested it yet, as there's only 1 red in the pack, so Im saving that for the night, but I may test the yellow one beforehand.

They are called Tinti bathwater colours. But (as you can tell from my spelling of colurs!), I am in England. not sure if they stock overseas; I am sure there are similar alternatives out there though.

Other ideas that were mentioned include using plastic food wrap in your tub before adding water and food colouring to it. (Food colouring will stain!)


----------



## BrettS (Aug 4, 2012)

What about this... It's sold on amazon too. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crayola-Color-Bath-Dropz-1.79-oz/11047125


----------



## Amjca23 (Oct 18, 2012)

BrettS said:


> What about this... It's sold on amazon too. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Crayola-Color-Bath-Dropz-1.79-oz/11047125


We just had a halloween party last night and used the color dots. The water turned out more pink than red, but we replaced all the light bulbs with black light bulbs so it wasn't noticeable at all. Here's a pic so you can see what I mean.


----------

